# LED TV Hilfe?



## Yagami (13. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend 

Und zwar wusste ich jetzt nicht wo ich es hin posten soll, also versuche ich es hier 

Es geht um ein kauf eines LED TV und ich weis nicht(keine Erfahrung)worauf man achten soll.

Ich hab mir hier ein fernsehr gerät ausgesucht, aber ich weis nicht ob die leistung stimmt für diesen preis.

Samsung UE46D6200 TV / Video / Foto - LCD / LED TV - 116 bis 120cm (46 - 47 Zoll) - Mediaran

Eine Punkte kenn ich mich garnicht aus da ich noch ein Alten Röhren TV gerät habe >.<

•3D HyperReal Engine ( Muss man dann Filme in 3D haben oder rechnet der TV das bild so um das man auch normale fernsehr kanäle in 3D sieht?)
•Bildschirmtyp LCD (Kein LED?) 
•Und kann man mit diesem Gerät auch per USB Festplatte auch serien aufnehmen???

worauf sollte man noch achten ?

Ich nehme gerne ratschläge an ich würd mich auch für andere modelle entscheiden die sollten so im wert von mind. 800-1100€ liegen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

es gibt funktionen in modernen tvs, die versuchen aus normalen bildern ein 3d bild zu machen. das funktioniert aber oft nur sehr bescheiden.
led fernseher sind - soweit ich es verstanden habe - einfach lcd-tvs, aber mit led beleuchtung.

worauf man achten kann: es gibt edge-led vs local-dimming. bei edge-led ist die beleuchtung im rand, wodurch der tv flacher wird, aber local dimming soll das bessere bild haben, weil die beleuchtung homogener ist...


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

@ TE

Kleiner Tipp, wenn es ein Samsung sein soll. Ich hatte schon Gelegenheit, die komplette LED-Reihe in Aktion zu sehen. Sowohl im TV als auch im (3D) Blu-Ray-Betrieb. Mein Fazit war, das der 6200er vom Bild her einfach nicht die Leistung bringt, die er verspricht. 

Meine Empfehlung ist auch ein Samsung aber eben die 8000er-Serie. Die hat von allen Geräten das beste Bild gehabt, und das Design passt auch. Der Aufpreis ist bei dem Gerät auch gerechtfertigt.  Bevor du dich wunderst: Die 8000er Serie ist die EU-Bezeichnung. Das Gerät findet man auch unter der Bezeichnung 8090. Technisch ist das Gerät vollkommen identisch. Nur die Bezeichnung ist anders. 

EU-Bezeichnung: Samsung UE46*D*8000
Deutsche Bezeichung: UE46*D*8090

Unbedingt aber drauf achten das das *"D"* in der Bezeichnung steht! Das kennzeichnet die neuen Modelle aus dem Jahr 2011!!!

Samsung UE46D8000 116 cm ( 46" ) 3D LED Full HD fernseher-guenstiger.de


----------



## Yagami (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

sieht gut aus ^^ aber der Preis ist ein wenig hoch :s


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

Also, LEDs sind bei gleichem Preis in aller Regel noch nicht so gut wie LCDs, und es gibt eine Menge wirklich sehr guter LCDs. Ich würd mich da also nicht zu sehr auf LED festlegen - gibt es überhaupt einen triftigen Grund dafür, oder willst Du nur deswegen LED, weil LED einfach nur das "aktuellere" Thema ist und von den Firmen auch aktuell viel mehr vermarketet wird?

Bei so ner großen Größe würd ich mich auch bei PLasmas mal umschauen, da gibt es auch sehr gute Geräte.


ps: per USB auf einen Datanträger aufnehmen, dazu siehe das Stichwort "PVR", so nennt sich diese Funktion.


----------



## Yagami (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

Eigentlich nicht so, ich hab mich nur für LED entschieden da mein couseng auch so ein teil bei sich hat. Und ich echt zugeben muss das LED weit besser als LCD ist


----------



## dot (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*



Yagami schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht so, ich hab mich nur für LED entschieden da mein couseng auch so ein teil bei sich hat. Und ich echt zugeben muss das LED weit besser als LCD ist


 
LED ist ein LCD(!) mit einer LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung statt Leuchtstoffroehren.


----------



## Yagami (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

ja des weis ich^^ mir gefällt halt das bild (kontrast die schärfe)^^


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

Ja, aber dass der LED von Deinem Cousin besser ist, muss eben nicht unbedingt an der Technik "LED" liegen. Vielleicht ist es einfach nur ein sehr guter LED, und die LCDs, die Du als Vergleich hattest, sind älter, billiger oder auch ganz einfach nur schlecht eingestellt (da geben sich viele nämlich nur wenig Mühe, das kann grad bei Kontrast und "gefühlter" Schräfe enorm viel ausmachen). Es gibt unter den LCDs halt auch gute und schlechte. oder hast Du jetzt den LEd Dines Cousins mit etwa gleichteuren ud auch akuellen LCDs direkt miteinander vergleichen? 

Im Schnitt sind "fehlerfreie" und gute LEDs halt teurer als gleichgute LCDs, und viele LEDs haben noch "Kinderkrankheiten", vor allem in Sachen Ausleuchtung (Du siehst da, wo die LEDs sind, dann halt kleine helle Stellen, das kann enorm nervig sein vor allem bei dunklen Szenen). Ich würd daher eben nicht "unbedingt" LED suchen, sondern einfach allgemein ein gutes Gerät. Wenn das dann "nebenbei" LED ist, dann ist das natürlich auch o.k. - aber versteif Dich nicht zu sehr drauf.

Du kannst ja auch mal Deine wichtigen Ansprüche nennen: Mindest- und Maximalgröße, Anschlüsse usw...


----------



## Yagami (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

•3D Mehr oder weniger (rein spielsache)
•46 Zoll
•Usb Recording
•Full HD
• Led (wenns möglich ist)
•DVBT Tuner
•4/3 HDMI
•Lan eingang
•Und das bild sollte umhauen das es mich fast platt macht xD
•USB Media player so das ich Streamen kann oder halt vom rechner per Grafikarte^^


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

Also, wenn es mit 3D sein muss, kommt an sich nur der hier in Frage: Samsung LE46C750 | Geizhals.at Deutschland    das ist auch der einzige mit 3D, den ich bis ca. 1000e finde und der auch USB-Aufnahme erlaubt. In Sachen Netzwerk ist der ähnlich wie meiner, der kann DLNA per LAN und per USB auch vieles abspielen, zB wenn Du ne externe HDD hast. ich weiß nicht, wie das zBmmit mkv oder so ist, aber in Sachen MP3, Avi, Mpeg usw. ging bei mir alles.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

led _soll _einen besseren kontrast, bessere farben und besseren schwarzwert liefern. und bei local dimming eine homogenere ausleuchtung. (und die sollten weniger energie verbrauchen...)

hab mich damals gegen einen samsung und für einen 47" led mit local dimming von LG entschieden, ganz einfach weil das bild nicht groß anders, der lg aber um einiges günstiger war!

plasma würde ich nicht nehmen, wenn der pc oder eine konsole angeschlossen werden, weil sich da bilder einbrennen können. grade wenn mal eine weile der desktop angezeigt wird, oder im spiel das hud, kann das schon mal passieren... auch ist der transport grauenhaft.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

Das mit dem Einbrennen ist ein alter Hut und trifft bei halbwegs neuen Modellen nicht mehr wirklich zu, das kann vermieden werden, indem man den Plasma nach dem Kauf mit Schnee/Zufallsbildern einige Stunden am Stück einfach laiufen lässt (dafür gibt es Software bzw. Filme, die man im Netz bekommt).

Und wieso ist der Transport grauenhaft? Wiegen die viel mehr als gleichgroße LCDs? ^^


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wieso ist der Transport grauenhaft? Wiegen die viel mehr als gleichgroße LCDs? ^^


 vielleicht war das auch nur früher der fall, aber man durfte/darf plasmas nur vertikal transportieren und nicht zu stark neigen, weil sonst der Tv kaputt ging/geht. korrigiere mich, wenn ich auch da wieder auf einem alten stand bin


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*



Yagami schrieb:


> sieht gut aus ^^ aber der Preis ist ein wenig hoch :s



Naja, er war mal noch teurer. Der Preis ist in letzter Zeit schön gefallen. 

Wenn Samsung nicht die 2011er Reihe der 9er-Serie bringt, wird das mein TV.


----------



## Yagami (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

wann werden die neue reihen denn kommen?^^ weil ich dann das gerät noch billiger bekommen könnte


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*



Yagami schrieb:


> wann werden die neue reihen denn kommen?^^ weil ich dann das gerät noch billiger bekommen könnte



Ich wollte heute eh eine E-Mail an den Samsung Support deswegen schreiben. Ich poste dir dann die Antwort hier im Thread.


----------



## Yagami (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

Guten Abend zusammen^^ 

Nochmal um den TV gerät und zwar Hab ich den hier bei der Metro gesehen  Ich hab diesen fernsehn gesehen Eigenschaften von UE46C6200 | Fernseher (LED TV) von Samsung
Für 999€ da nächste woche Personal kauf wäre würde ich den LED TV für 800€ bekommen und jetzt weis ich nicht muss man heut zutage 3D haben??? weil dieser TV Eigenschaften von UE46D6200 | Fernseher (LED TV) von Samsung 
wäre es drinne: /
welche genaue unterschiede sind da???


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

Musst Du als Privatmann nicht noch die MWst draufzahlen? ^^


----------



## Yagami (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED TV Hilfe????*

Nicht wenn man ein freund hat der arbeitet  10% für personal kauf  deshalb weis ich nicht oB 3D oder nich ://// und weis auch nicht ob die anderen daten stimmen <.<


----------



## Tuerkay (18. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema Plasma oder LED kann man einiges sagen. Der Stromverbrauch eines Plasma TVs ist um ein Vielfaches höher als der eines LED TVs. Die Plasma TVs die ich bis jetzt Testen könnte waren wie eine zweite Heizung in meinem Zimmer.
3D ist wiederum eine Sache für sich. Normale Shuttertechnologie lohnt sich nicht wirlich zum Filme schauen. Das Bild ist wirklich sehr dunkel. Auserdem kommt es bei vielen Geräten auch zu Ghosting.

LG 47LW5500 119,3 cm Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Zwar konnte ich noch keinen testen aber habe sehr viel gutes über die neuen 3D-TVs von LG mit Cinema 3D Technologie gehört. Das Bild wird nicht durch ändern des Blickwinkels oder Kopfneigung beeinflusst, da hier mit Polarisation gearbeitet wird. Eine Brille dafür kostet nur knapp 10€, also nur ein 10tel von dem was eine Shutterbrille kostet und auserdem sind sie auch angenehmer zu tragen.
Habe selber einen 3D-TV mit Shuttertechnologie. Das Bild ist dunkel und sobald ich den Kopf auch nur ein bisschen zur Seite neige wird das Bild um einiges dunkler.
Leider weis ich nicht ob mit dem oben angegebenen TV auch 3D Spielen möglich ist. Es besitzt alle wichtigen Funktionen wie DLNA und es kann 2D Bilder in 3D umwandeln (In wie fern das aussieht weiß ich nicht )

Edit: Hier noch etwas mehr infos auf der LG seite LG 47LW5500 TV


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2011)

ALso, das mit dem hohen Strombedarf bei Plasmas stimmt an sich nicht mehr. O.k, mehr als ein LED wird es schon sein, da LED ja besonders stromsparend sind. Aber aktuelle Modelle bei Plasmas brauchen an sich im Schnitt ( das hängt bei denen ja sehr davon ab, WAS genau zu sehen ist, also welche Farben und wie hell) ähnlich viel wie normale LCDs.


----------

